# How did you find us?



## MMiz (Apr 18, 2004)

I know we're an extremely small community at this point, but Im wondering how many of you found the site.  Google?  AOL?  Word of mouth?  

Thanks as always


----------



## lastcode (Apr 21, 2004)

Google


----------



## MMiz (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lastcode_@Apr 21 2004, 10:57 PM
> * Google *


 That's what I figured.  Initially I ran an ad campaign on google, but stopped because of the cost.

I'm still trying to find ways to attract new members.  I really hope that this forum is here for quite some time, but things have really quieted down since that ad campaign.


----------



## mattkuhl (Apr 25, 2004)

through livejournal.com


----------



## MMiz (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mattkuhl_@Apr 25 2004, 03:48 PM
> * through livejournal.com *


 Welcome aboard!

I know this place is kind of slow, but hopefully as time goes on more people will post.

Nice meeting you, and hope to see ya around!


----------



## r-schreiber (May 6, 2004)

I found this site through the emtb community on livejournal.com!


----------



## MMiz (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by r-schreiber_@May 6 2004, 05:19 PM
> * I found this site through the emtb community on livejournal.com! *


 Welcome aboard, good to have you here!

I apologize for the late reply, I recently had college finals, and had to move all my stuff home for the summer.

Hopefully you continue to post, and it's good to have you!


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2004)

I Googled as well.  I was looking for some good, active EMS forums.  Looks like we have a pretty new one here.  I hope the members stay active and keep it clean.

Chimp


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2004)

I saw a post from SafetyPro on the Firehouse.com forums.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 2, 2004)

I, too, saw the post, right after I joined here.  LOL

Glad to see my fellow memebrs promoting this group.  I'm sure the membership will climb greatly in the next few months.

Chimp


----------



## sunshine1026 (Jun 2, 2004)

Saw the same post from SafetyPro on firehouse.com and decided to check it out.  B)


----------



## MMiz (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome everyone!

It's great to see you here.  I admit we don't have a ton of members, and not nearly as many as the larger forums, but I felt it was time we had our own forum.

I hope all of you stick around and continue to post, and be safe out there!


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 2, 2004)

Saw it on Firehouse

Russ


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Man, if I knew I was going to have that kind of effect, I'd have posted something sooner.    Welcome everyone.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 5, 2004)

I also just found the link on Firehouse.com message forum. Someone had mentioned it in a post and glad they did.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2004)

Firehouse.com

<<I found the link here...  :blink:   <And I like this smilie face  B) 

Biggest mistake possible... having smilies... I love smilies...  h34r:  <<Good one also


----------



## MMiz (Jul 27, 2004)

So it seems I started paying for search engine ads, and forgot about it.  I'm wondering if thats where our recent new members came from.

Thanks


----------



## croaker260 (Jul 27, 2004)

saw it through a google search in wich a forum post came up on my search (cant recall wich one it was now).


----------



## snoslicer8 (Jul 27, 2004)

I definitely found this site through google.  I don't really remember what I was looking for at the time...I think I was trying to search for an online listing of standing orders or protocols for the state of Florida.  Something in my wording must've tagged a post here...anyways, glad I stumbled in!

-Brady


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

Actually, my wife found it, and brought it to my attention. She'll be joining up tomorrow. She's busy watching a Harry Potter movie for the umpteenth time right now.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 28, 2004)

*I found out about EMTLife via an AOL Group called "EMT's Tell All"*


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MariaCatEMT_@Jul 27 2004, 11:36 PM
> *I found out about EMTLife via an AOL Group called "EMT's Tell All" *


They better not tell all!
Do they wanna get busted for violating HIPPA?


----------

